# 924012 Ariens



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

I researched this a little, and it looks like it was built in the early 70's. Are parts still readily available?

There's one on Craigslist for $250. Should I get it?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

That's a good machine, and parts definitely should be available!

You can read more about that Ariens series here: The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Now of course while those machines are good in general, it also depends on how the particular unit has been taken care of. This video gives a good idea of what to look at when considering a used machine:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it was built in the mid 70s. 250 for a 32 inch blower is a steal imo


----------



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

Bought it! Has electric start and really comfortable to operate compared to the Craftsman track drive that I traded for it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the the brotherhood, brother !

:icon-wwp::icon-wwp:


You'll also being using Ariens Parts Radar.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rs/74937-jd1032-wheel-crooked.html#post803817

You may or may not order from them but it's great for finding the part number of things and then searching around for price and availability at ebay, jackssmallengines, ...


----------

